# Tenecor out of business.



## veng68 (Apr 30, 2010)

Very sad. 

The large acrylic tank maker Tenecor is out of business

Cheers,
Vic


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

There's already another thread on this same subject so I'm going to lock this new one.


----------

